# wie die Jungfrau zum Kinde...- ich möchte das Beste draus machen



## heidrun (29. Juli 2014)

Hallo Zusammen,
vielen Dank für die gestrige Aufnahme hier. Mir raucht vor lauter Infos schon der Kopf- schade dass ich euch nicht früher gefunden habe.
Ich versuche mich kurz zu halten und hoffe dass mir jemand helfen/ raten kann.
Mit Fischen/ Teichlein hatte ich bisher nichts zu tun. Da ich Vorstandsmitglied in einem Tierschutzverein (nur eine Hunderasse) bin, dies sich in meinem Vorörtle rumgesprochen hat, kommen die Leute mit allem möglichen zu mir. Eine Dame war verstorben, die Erben brachten mir 3 Goldfische und 2 __ Muscheln- im Bonbonglas (ohne viel Wissen hats mich schier umgehauen). Wenn ich die nicht nehme, dann gehen sie halt durchs Klo. Langer Rede... ich habe sie genommen, dazu kamen dann 2 (ältere? ich finde die Formen nicht mehr bei der Firma) Heissner Fertigteiche, 1x 150l intakt, 1x 300l mit 2 Rissen von ca 5 cm. Pumpe, irgend etwas hilfreiches- gab es nicht.
Hab die Fische/ Muscheln versucht im Fachgeschäft abzugeben= nicht möglich. Da schnell- vorläufig- etwas für die Fische getan werden musste (da dachte ich noch dass ich bestimmt einen Teichbesitzer finde...) habe ich das kleine Becken innerhalb 2 Std. eingebuddelt, Sand, Wasseraufbereiter (wusste mir nicht anders zu helfen) und Fische rein. Nach einer Woche hatte ich sie immer noch nicht unterbringen können: gebraucht ein Wasserspiel für Sauerstoff und ein paar Pflanzen für unterschiedliche Höhen gekauft. Unterschiedliche Höhen gibts in dem Becken nicht, also etwas gebastelt und am Rand eingehängt.
Dann kamen Fadenalgen- ich glaub meine Augen sind langsam vor lauter googeln viereckig.
Na klar, der Platz des Beckens (der einzige freie Platz) liegt fast den ganzen Tag in der Sonne 
Sonnenschirm gekauft und so ganz langsam dran gedacht die Viecherl zu behalten.
Nach Filtern geschaut und ein Provisorium gebastelt: Baueimer, Pumpe Wasserspiel ausgebaut, Pflanzkorb umgedreht, Pumpe drunter, Anschluss durch ein Loch im Pflanzkorb (damit die Fische nicht evtl. mitgesaugt werden). Wasserrohr mit Winkeln von oben in den Baueimer bis auf den Boden, darüber solche gekauften Filterröhren, darüber Kies, darüber Filterwatte grob, oben Auslauf ins Becken (mag nicht richtig sein, aber ich bin meinem Mann dankbar dass er alles umsetzt was mir so einfällt...
Gelesen: pro __ Goldfisch 100l H2O- super, ich bin auch noch Tierquäler
Gelesen: Muscheln sollten nicht in (kleine) Teiche, da sie unterversorgt werden- super, nochmal Tierquäler
Wir haben einen relativ kleinen Garten, wo jedes Eckchen noch als Nutzgarten angelegt ist.
Die 3 Fische nimmt niemand: wer weiß wie lange die da schon drin leben, die sind deshalb innerlich verkrüppelt, wer weiß welche Krankheiten usw. (waren die Antworten auf meine Anfragen)
Für den 300l Teich habe ich eine Stelle die ich ummodeln kann/ werde. Sie liegt den kompletten Nachmittag im Schatten. Dazu werde ich die dort vorhandene Trockensteinmauer abtragen und neu setzen.
Mein allergrößtes Problem im Moment sind die beiden Risse.
Im Baumarkt haben sie nur Kleber für Folien, im Zoogeschäft wurde mir zu Silikon für Aquarien geraten.
Im Inet habe ich Epoxyd Harz gefunden, ist aber für mich nicht ersichtlich ob ich dadurch die Fische/ Muscheln dann doch schädige. 
Kann mir bitte jemand einen Rat geben, hat Erfahrungswerte mit Teischschalen und deren Reparatur?
Ich weiß dass es nicht optimal sein wird, aber optimaler als der Vor- oder Istzustand soll es wenigstens werden


----------



## Tanny (29. Juli 2014)

Hallo Heidrun, 
erstmal von mir nachträglich ein herzliches Willkommen 

gestern habe ich glaube ich irgendetwas verpasst 

Zum Kleben von Fertigbecken kann ich Dir nicht wirklich Rat geben, da ich da keine Erfahrung/Ahnung habe -
aber da werden bestimmt Ratschläge kommen. 

Auf jeden Fall finde ich es absolut beachtlich und toll, dass Du Dir so viel Gedanken und Arbeit rund um 
3 Fische und ein paar __ Muscheln machst!

Klasse!!!

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Svenne (29. Juli 2014)

Hallo heidrun. Diese pe-teichformen bekommt man wohl nicht wirklich geklebt. Man müsste Sie mit nem Heissluftfön verschweißen,aber wer weiss wie alt die schon ist und wie lange das hält. Im Hagebau gibt es 500l schalen schon für 59euronen und die ist dann neu,oder schale raus und ein Stück Vlies und Folie rein und der Einstieg in die Teichwelt ist gemacht. Dann kannst du dir auch die einzelnen Zonen einteilen wie du magst. Die Fische und __ Muscheln wird es auch freuen. LG Svenne


----------



## paulo (29. Juli 2014)

Hallo Heidrun, auch von mir ein herzliches Willkommen.
Ich würde mich dem Vorschlag von Svenne anschließen; eventuell gibt es ja einen User in deiner Nähe, der dir ein paar Reste Folie sponsoren kann.
(wenn du zufällig bei mir aus der Ecke kommst, kann ich die gerne kostenfrei Rest-Folie überlassen.)



heidrun schrieb:


> Kann mir bitte jemand einen Rat geben, hat Erfahrungswerte mit Teischschalen und deren Reparatur?


Hiervon würde ich an deiner Stelle komplett Abstand nehmen, damit tust du dir keinen Gefallen.

Ich finde es wirklich lobenswert, dass du dich so in die Sache reinhängst und nicht einfach alles in den nächsten Tümpel kippst 
Hier im Forum bist du gut aufgehoben; alle stehen sich mit Rat und Tat zur Seite.

Gruß, Paul


----------



## heidrun (29. Juli 2014)

dankeschön für eure Antworten, obwohl ich lieber etwas anderes gehört hätte.
Teichfolie kaufen ist kein Problem, ich hätte nur die Befürchtung dass ich die in die 3 Ebenen- sieht aus wie 3 verschiedene Wannen die mittels Überlauf ineinander hängen- nur mit tierisch viel Falten hinbekomme.
@ Svenne, Teich kaufen ist eigentlich auch kein Problem, da muss ich dann aber noch bissel drauf hinarbeiten (weiß noch nicht so genau mit welchem "Mittel" diesmal...
Mann: 
nicht so ganz glücklich weil Frau wieder "zu gutmütig" und eh schon die meiste Freizeit für Nothunde unterwegs ist- dann auch noch`n Fischteich kaufen wo doch 2 da sind... 

@ Kirstin, du hast gestern nichts verpasst, sorry hab mich wahrscheinlich nicht klar genug ausgedrückt. Bin gestern aufgenommen worden und habe einfach nur die Einsteigertipps und die 26 Seiten Miniteich inhaliert. Geschrieben hab ich nichts. 

@ Paul

nach den ganzen Absagen hab ich tatsächlich an den Tümpel gedacht- muss ich zugeben. Wir haben hier 2 schöne große Seen in unserem Vorort...
Was les ich? Goldfische dürfen nicht ausgesetzt werden, sind keine einheimischen Fische und machen das Gleichgewicht kaputt.
Passt einfach alles mit den Viecherln 
Einiges hab ich wohl aus Versehen richtig gemacht- und meine Hauptbaustellen krieg ich auch hin, jawoll.


----------



## pema (29. Juli 2014)

Hallo Heidrun,
erst einmal 'herzlich Willkommen'.
Ich finde dein Engagement für Tiere sehr lobenswert - das mal vorab:
aber in 300 oder 500L soll man keine Fische (und auf jeden Fall keine Goldfische) halten.
Wenn du die Möglichkeiten hast und die Fische samt der __ Muscheln behalten willst: bau einen neuen, größeren Teich.
Wenn das nicht geht: versuche sie doch hier über das Forum in eine bessere Haltung zu bringen.
Ohne mind. (und die Betonung liegt auf mind.) 1500L Teichvolumen empfinde ich Fischhaltung als nicht angebracht...zumal bei Goldfischen, die wachsen und sich auch noch vermehren.
Petra
P.s. bei dem Teichvolumen bin ich jetzt noch sehr zurückhaltend gewesen - ich kann ja verstehen, in welcher Situation du dich befindest
petra


----------



## bekamax (29. Juli 2014)

Hallo Heidrun, herzlich Willkommen,



heidrun schrieb:


> Wir haben einen relativ kleinen Garten, wo jedes Eckchen noch als Nutzgarten angelegt ist.


Du wirst bald sehen, wie gut deinem Nutzgarten das neue Kleinklima mit einem Teich tut! Außerdem gibt es Pflanzen für den Teich, die essbar sind, und auch einige Kräuter, von denen ich es nicht gedacht hätte wachsen nun munter IM Teich. Kurze Zeit können es die Fischlein  im Miniteich schon noch aushalten, dafür kannst du gut planen, und dein neues Hobby wunderbar mit dem Nutzgarten verbinden.

Ich wünsche dir, dass du deine Entscheidung frei treffen kannst.


----------



## DbSam (29. Juli 2014)

Hallo Heidrun,

Glückwunsch zur Fischmama und herzlich Willkommen.

Bezüglich Deines Problems befinde ich mich komplett auf Petras Seite:


pema schrieb:


> Wenn du die Möglichkeiten hast und die Fische samt der __ Muscheln behalten willst: bau einen neuen, größeren Teich.
> Wenn das nicht geht: versuche sie doch hier über das Forum in eine bessere Haltung zu bringen.


Und selbst wenn die Teichwannen nicht defekt wären, was machst Du im Winter? In der kleinen Schüssel sehe ich da wenig Überlebensraum...


Gruß Carsten


----------



## andreas w. (29. Juli 2014)

Liebe Heidrun, 

Butter bei die Fische: wo in Deutschland bist Du daheim (Postleitzahl) und wieviele Fische sind es wirkllich? Da findet sich doch sicher wer, bei dem Die Tiere Unterschlupf bekommen können - vorausgesetzt daß Du sie wirklich nicht mehr willst, nach dem Haufen Arbeit den Du und Dein Mann da reingehängt haben?
Ich geh mal davon aus, daß sie keine sichtbaren Krankheiten haben und vermittelt werden können. Große Teiche gibt´s ja genug hier im Forum. 
Hast Di die Möglichkeit mal ein Foto von deiner Neu-Errungenschaft hier reinzustellen? Wäre toll, wenn nicht geht - geht halt nicht .

Bis dahin, Andreas.-


----------



## heidrun (29. Juli 2014)

uff, ich fühle mich grad bissel überfordert und "arbeite" mal ab.
Erstmal danke dass ihr so nett antwortet.
Selbstverständlich ist mir mittlerweile klar dass selbst das "größere" Becken zu klein ist (spätestens seit gestern Abend und kräftig lesen hier. Leider habe ich trotz kräftig nachfragen keinen Unterschlupf finden können und will/ wollte einfach aus vorhandenem das gescheiteste rausholen.
Besser bissel kleiner- waren sie ja wohl über langen Zeitraum gewohnt- als eben ins Klo gekippt. Ein Teichbesitzer in meinem erweiterten Umfeld hat angeboten sie zu töten- macht er bei sich auch wenn zu viel an Nachwuchs vorhanden ist.
Bin evtl. ein Weichei, aber will ich einfach nicht.
Mein Gedanke war halt das größere Becken reparieren, einbuddeln, versuchen pflanztechnisch gescheit hinzubekommen und zeitgleich weiter zu suchen. Finde ich einen Teich der sie nimmt, dann hab ich halt einen Wassergarten in den ich reinwachsen werde.Wenn nicht- müssen sie da durch. Ich hab ja keine Ahnung wie alt sie sind, vielleicht leben sie ja eh nicht mehr sooo ewig.

Pflanzen integrieren die essbar sind- gefällt mir. Muss ich mich nach abarbeiten der Baustellen kundig machen.

Winter- hab ich mir bisher keine Gedanken gemacht, aber wir sind eh in der wärmsten Region von DE und angeblich langen 80cm Tiefe, so mein nachlesen. Gestern hab ich das hier im Forum bissel anders gelesen, klingt auf jeden Fall stimmiger. 

Butter bei die Fische:
Vorörtle von Mannheim (68309)
es sind so ganz wirklich 3 Fische (klingt das so unglaubhaft?), nicht sehr groß- aber im schätzen bin ich grottenschlecht, das kann ich nur bei Schulterhöhe Schäferhund ziemlich gut 
Sichtbare Krankheiten sind für mich keine zu sehen, sie machen einen fitten Eindruck.
Ich kann gerne morgen ein paar Bilder machen und einstellen. Sie sind ja jetzt seit Anfang Juni in ihrem Provisorium- habe mir aber nicht so viel Mühe wie ihr gegeben und schäm mich ein klein wenig. Macht nichts, ich lass mich auch mal schimpfen.


----------



## heidrun (30. Juli 2014)

Hallo Zusammen,
hier sind ein "paar" Bilder von eben gerade.
Die letzten beiden haben nichts mit dem Teich zu tun. Im letzten Jahr haben sich ein paar Mauereidechsen in den Trockenmauern eingenistet und eben waren 2 der Baby`s, trotz nicht so schönem Wetter, zu sehen. Wegen der __ Eidechsen hatte ich die Sackstücke im Becken angebracht und im hinteren Bereich (immer trocken durch Hüttendach) liegt Holz zum "plötzlich verstecken müssen".


----------



## Svenne (30. Juli 2014)

Da hast du es deinen neuen Gartenbewohnern ja richtig hübsch gemacht.  LG Svenne


----------



## pema (30. Juli 2014)

Hallo Heidrun,
der kleine Teich sieht sehr schön aus.
Auf Grund deiner Aussage bzgl. der Schulterhöhe von Schäferhunden gehe ich davon aus, dass du Schäferhundzüchterin bist.
Als Vergleich: es gibt sehr schöne Zwinger. Drei Hunde in einem schönen Zwinger Immer Und die Hunde bekommen vielleicht noch Junge. Der Zwinger ist von Anfang an zu klein.
Früher oder später werden die Fische auf Grund ihres geschwächten Immunsystems (auf Grund der falschen Haltung) erkranken.
Wenn du sie besser unterbringen willst: es gibt die Rubrik: 'Biete' hier im Forum. (ich habe jetzt nicht nachgeschaut, ob du dort vielleicht schon gepostet hast). Dort finden Interessenten die Fischis besser, als mitten in deinem Thread.
petra


----------



## heidrun (30. Juli 2014)

mein Provisorium wurde nach und nach in den paar Wochen zumindest vom rundum, inklusive Filter (der sogar echt funktioniert ) bissel "tiergerechter".
Nein Petra, ich bin das Gegenteil von einem Züchter (obwohl es sogar ein paar richtig Gute gibt).
Ich bin die 1. VS der Deutscher Schäferhund Nothilfe und wir holen DE weit, mit Veterinärämtern zusammen, mißhandelte und/ oder sehr mies gehaltene Hunde aus ihren Haltungen heraus, verbringen sie- soweit machbar- in unsere Pflegestellen damit sie resozialisiert werden und suchen letztendlich Menschen die diese Hunde adoptieren. Dann übernehmen wir- ebenso soweit möglich- Schäferhunde von Privatabgaben wo entweder die Besitzer verstorben sind, oder sich die Leute einen DSH "angeschafft" haben und wenn er dann arbeiten will- bemerken dass er eben kein (ausschließlicher) Sofahund sein möchte und kann. Wir übernehmen vergewaltigte Schäferhunde aus Beschlagnahmungen- wobei diese meist so schwer verletzt sind dass sie eingeschläfert werden müssen.
Ich weiß was du sagen willst, eine meiner eigenen (übernommenen) Hündinnen wurde aus einem Verschlag von 1x1m heraus beschlagnahmt, in dem sie die ersten 2 Jahre ihres Lebens völlig isoliert gelebt hat.
Geb mir ja schon seit mehreren Wochen Mühe wegen den 5 Lebewesen, möchte aber eben nicht dass sie einfach "totgemacht" werden.
Ich war bisher nur hier in den Miniteichen, ich schau mir den Rest nach und nach an, mal schauen was im "Biete" Teil steht.


----------



## Ansaj (30. Juli 2014)

Hallo Heidrun,
auch ich finde es toll, wie engagiert du im Tierschutz tätig bist.  Und dein Übergangsbecken ist richtig toll geworden
Ich hätte die Goldis auf jeden Fall genommen, aber von Bremen nach Mannheim ist es einfach zu weit für mich. Ich Drücke die Daumen, dass sich bald jemand meldet.

Noch ein Tipp: oft Teilwasserwechsel machen (also ein paar Eimer altes Wasser gegen frisches austauschen), damit die Gefahr von Ammoniak/Nitrit gesenkt wird. Ich habe auch so einen kleinen Fertigteich, den ich nutze, wenn ich meine Nachzuchten an andere Teichler abgebe oder zur Quarantäne bei Neuzugängen und auch wenn es nur ein paar Tage oder Wochen sind, wechsle ich das Wasser dann alle 2 Tage größtenteils aus (dazu nehme ich Teichwasser, da das bei dir nicht vorhanden ist, besser langsamere Wechsel). Wenn du noch mehr auf Nummer Sicher gehen willst, dass es den Fischen gut geht, überprüfe die Wasserqualität (mit Tröpfen-/Streifentests oder in Gartencentern/Zooläden).

Liebe Grüße
Ansaj


----------



## heidrun (31. Juli 2014)

Guten Morgen Ansaj,
sorry, passt ja nicht hierher und sollte nur Erklärung sein- irgendwie geht mir bei dem Wort Zucht immer der Hut hoch und ich schweife aus...
Bremen- Mannheim ist wirklich ein Ende, das würde ich auch nicht fahren wollen.
Eine Anzeige hier aufgeben kann ich wohl nicht, ich bin nicht berechtigt. Mal schauen. im Moment ist das Forum noch nicht so ganz durchsichtig für mich, muss mich noch bissel einarbeiten.
Wasser hatte ich einfach mit ins Zoogeschäft genommen- ist (bisher) in Ordnung.
Da die Temperaturen bei uns in den letzten Wochen teilweise bei 38° lagen, habe ich einfach 2-3 Gießkannen voll raus genommen und nachgefüllt. Wir haben 2 1000l Tanks für Regenwasser (in der Gartenhütte eingebuddelt, daher schön kalt), hatte aber gelesen dass Regenwasser nicht genommen werden soll und daher immer Leitungswasser nachgefüllt. So vom Bauch her würde Regenwasser für mich stimmiger sein, hab mich aber nicht getraut.
Mir gings hier primär um die Reparatur vom "großen" Becken, aber die Fertigteile zu reparieren scheint ja nicht zu funktionieren. Gestern war ich bei Dehner und hab mich dort nochmal kundig gemacht. Der Herr sagte dass er gar kein Problem sei die Teichschalen zu reparieren, die Leute dies nur meist falsch machen würden. Ich soll: gut anschleifen, muss dann trocken und fettfrei sein, dann mit Folie und Folienkleber kleben, in der Größe des Flickens zuerst Styropor und dann ein Holzstück drauf, danach eine Latte o.ä. verkeilen und 24 Std. trocknen lassen. Hab mir das Set gekauft und werde ausprobieren. Eigentlich echt bekloppt- die Fische kosten 2-3 € in klein hab ich gestern gesehen- was ich schon ein recht vielfaches für die 3 ausgegeben hab 
Vielleicht kannst du mir -als Fischhalter- beantworten was ich im Netz nicht gefunden habe:
warum verkrüppeln die Fische "innerlich" wenn die Teichgröße nicht passend ist? Das war Aussage von etlichen die ich um Aufnahme gefragt hatte und die aus diesem Grund abgelehnt hatten. Man könne sie auch in eben verkrüppelter Form- zumal ich ja nicht weiß wie alt sie sein könnten, bzw. wie lange sie in einem der beiden Becken gelebt haben- nicht mehr vergesellschaften.
(o.t.: Hunde sind echt einfacher. Habe ich einen Pflegehund zum resozialisieren hier, sagt mir die Mimik/ Körpersprache schon wie ich mich verhalten muss- die Fische sagen nix (und ich merke auch nix)
Liebe Grüße
Heidrun


----------



## andreas w. (31. Juli 2014)

Hallo Heidrun, du hast eine PN


----------



## Ansaj (1. Aug. 2014)

Hi Heidrun,

Regenwasser würde ich auch nicht nehmen, da können allerlei Schadstoffe aus der Luft drin sein und es ist (meistens) zu weich (GH-/KH-Wert zu niedrig). Ich nehme auch nur Leitungswasser zum Teilwasserwechsel, da bei meinem Brunnenwasser der pH und KH-Wert leider zu niedrig ist. Du könntest beim nächsten Wassertest im Zoogeschäft auch eine Leitungswasserprobe mitnehmen, dann kannst du dir sicher sein, dass es geeignet ist. 

Hast du versucht unter "Bieten" im "Flohmarkt" eine Anzeige aufzugeben? Vielleicht warst du nicht angemeldet?

Zur Reperatur kann ich dir leider nichts sagen, habe damit 0 Erfahrung

Von innerlicher Verkrüppelung habe ich noch nichts gehört, wäre aber logisch, dass bei äußerlicher Verkrüppelung auch die Organe leiden. Aber du kannst ja sehen, ob deine Fische verkrüppelt sind oder nicht. Auf den Fotos sehen sie normal aus. Und warum man sie nicht mehr vergesellschaften können sollte, verstehe ich auch nicht. Goldfische meiden kranke Fische (stoßen sie sogar vom Schwarm weg) um eine Ansteckung zu vermeiden, bei "Behinderungen" machen sie das meiner Meinung nach nicht. Ich habe zur Zeit einen Goldi, dem ein Kiemendeckel als Geburtsfehler fehlt und ein Koi mit leicht verkrümmter Schwanzflosse, die werden von allen Fische akzeptiert. Es könnte nur sein, dass die Fische bei zur starker Verkrüppelung das Nachsehen in der Futteraufnahme haben und mit den gesunden nicht mithalten können.

Weiterhin viel Glück und ein dickes Lob,
Ansaj


----------



## Moonlight (1. Aug. 2014)

Hey Heidrun,

erstmal herzlich Willkommen im Forum 

Dann ... ein hübscher Teich ist es geworden. Haste fein gemacht 

Und dann, man kann so ein Becken reparieren. Hab ich auch gemacht. Nimm Adheseal (Folienklebe- und Abdichtungsmittel) und ein Stück Teichfolie. Um das Loch/ den Riss Adheseal dick auftragen (natürlich innen), Folienstück drüber legen, etwas andrücken und dann die Stoßränder schön abdichten. Wasser rein und gut ist. Hält bei mir seit über einem Jahr.

Mandy


----------



## heidrun (1. Aug. 2014)

Guten Abend 
habe es eben Andreas schon per PN geschrieben:
meine Fische wurden gestern Abend abgeholt. Sie dürfen in einem sehr großen Teich leben. Mein Mann hat bei Vereinskollegen gefragt und einer davon hat sich sofort bereit erklärt die 3 zu nehmen. Ich hab ihn gleich angefragt wegen der "innerlichen" Verkrüppelung. Er meinte, ähnlich wie Ansaj, das so etwas Schmarrn sei, wenn die Fische einen normalen Körperbau haben würden- und das haben sie.

Flohmarkt: aha, sehe meinen Fehler. Ich dachte ich sei automatisch überall angemeldet wenn ich im Forum angemeldet bin. Hatte mich aber auch noch nicht genau durchgelesen.

Danke Mandy, ich hab es mir aufgeschrieben. Jetzt habe ich zwar keine Fische mehr, aber nun erst recht- nur ohne Zeitdruck. Das größere Becken sollte an eine andere Stelle im Garten. Da muss ich die Trockenmauer leicht versetzen und etwas niederer wieder aufbauen- ist im Moment ein Hochbeet mit zu geringen Ausmaßen für den kaputten Teich.
Ich warte bis zum Herbst, pflanze dann in Ruhe die Johannisbeerbüsche um, buddel ein bissel und dann mach ich mir den schönsten Miniteich überhaupt... 

Ich danke euch erst einmal und werde mich jetzt nach und nach hier durchlesen und mir eure Anregungen "klauen" 
Liebe Grüße
Heidrun


----------



## Ansaj (1. Aug. 2014)

Super
Das freut mich für alle


----------



## andreas w. (2. Aug. 2014)

Na siehste, hat doch geklappt. Glückwunsch für die Fische und die Gewonnene Zeit - die du sicherlich gut unterbringst.


----------

